# PICTURES of Images Foal



## CLC Stables (Apr 28, 2008)

I think he is adorable.


----------



## muffntuf (Apr 28, 2008)

Who is the dam? Very nice boy!

Thanks!


----------



## txminipinto (Apr 28, 2008)

Oh, I love him!!


----------



## CLC Stables (Apr 28, 2008)

His mother is a Hackney Mare (46") named Millenium Barbie, she is a daughter of the Reserve World Champion Hackney Road Pony Nightheir.

Their new owners say they will be for sale, the both of them.


----------



## muffntuf (Apr 28, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## miniaddiction (Apr 28, 2008)

WOW


----------



## crponies (Apr 29, 2008)

What a gorgeous pair! I love the little guys head. It seems so little compared with what I see so often.


----------



## MBhorses (Apr 29, 2008)

handsome


----------



## ROSEMILL FARM (Apr 29, 2008)

VERY NICE!!!


----------



## Devon (Apr 29, 2008)

WOW Love those Hackneys


----------



## midnight star stables (May 2, 2008)

Stunning Boy


----------

